# Shopping again



## musa (Jun 11, 2019)

I bought some Paphs from Hilmar Bauch and I'm very satisfied. Took some Photos during repotting them:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Good luck.


----------



## musa (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks Eric,
they are growing well already.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you! 
I'm new to this and just bought 6 new plants online.
Your information and standard way of documenting gives me confidence in my next steps.


----------



## musa (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi Teresa,
you are wellcome.
What have you bought?


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 7, 2019)

1. Paph Delrosi (delenati x rothschildianum) 
2. the Death Star I showed in the other thread
3. Paph. Prince Edward of York 'Long Legs' x Johanna Burkhart 'Perfection' AM/AOS
4. Paph Deperle (pink form) (delenati Dunkel 'Dark Glaow' x primulinum purpurascnes
5. Paph Pisgah Pinocchio ( John Sutter x Pine Glow)
6. Paph Ho Chi Minh ( vietnamense x delenati 'Dunkel')

Prior to that I had just one, paph concolor I bought in bud, now opening. I was going to just try one species. Then, one of my friends I saw had 2 she was mistreating and I couldn't talk her out of them not even a trade for some nice geraniums or something. So I had to get some more.


----------



## musa (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Teresa,
sounds like a good start, my guess is: your Paphs will multiply soon...
Good luck


----------

